# Judas Priest



## Ether's Bane (Jul 2, 2008)

Hah, these guys are awesome. Recommended tracks (at least IMO) are Living After Midnight (which I'm playing right now), Painkiller, Metal Meltdown, Electric Eye, You've Got Another Thing Comin', Screaming for Vengeance, and Ram It Down. So, yeah, cue discussion about arguably the greatest metal act of all-time.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 2, 2008)

Judas Priest are too inconsistent for greatest metal act. Sure, Painkiller and Screaming for Vengeance are great albums, and I'd say Sad Wings of Destiny or Stained Class are pretty good from what I hear, but I find British Steel to be an overrated turd, along with more Priest albums.

Sure, what's good is really good and Halford is one of the best vocalists aka anal buccaneers in metal. But JP has too many inconsistent records. I think Iron Maiden would be a better choice.

(I've only listened to title track off new album but apparently that is a boring overwrought piece of shit so most likely not gonna bother)


----------

